# Speakman IS on DVD!!!



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 18, 2003)

It turns out that "Hot Boyz" can be found on DVD. And for cheap to!


----------



## Elfan (Sep 18, 2003)

Is it any good?


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah but what about the Perfect Weapon?


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 18, 2003)

From what I hear, no. Maybe someone can shed some light on this subject who's sat down and watched it. And as far as TPW we can only guess if EVER. I mean they have enough material for some extras. Why not? I also understand Mr. Speakman just finished up his latest "A Promise Kept"


----------



## Kroy (Sep 19, 2003)

Any word on him and the AKKS yet.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 19, 2003)

Really lame.  Jeff Speakman has a small supporting role, but most of the movie just bites.  Worse than Timelock.  Why they would put this piece of garbage on DVD while ignoring  The Perfect Weapon is beyond me.  I think the thing I objected to the most in it is the copious use of the "n-word".  As time goes by, I find that to be far more objectionable than the "f-word".  Even to the point that I can no longer listen to my old Richard Pryor 8-tracks.  
Back to Hot Boyz, I found the plot to be weak, the acting weaker, and the action (which can make up for the other two) to be bland at best.  Unless you want to own it just to have a complete Speakman collection, give it a pass-by.  

Just my opinion.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 19, 2003)

I did a google search for A Promise Kept and ended up at the official website (apromisekeptmovie.com I think) They have some insight on how he ended up in the movie, and some video of him talking about his role. Very interesting.


----------



## Doc (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> * As time goes by, I find that to be far more objectionable than the "f-word".  Even to the point that I can no longer listen to my old Richard Pryor 8-tracks.
> *



Dam you're telling your age. Test question: What did they have in cars before the 4 track tape was invented. (Which of course became 8 track)


----------



## jeffkyle (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Dam you're telling your age. Test question: What did they have in cars before the 4 track tape was invented. (Which of course became 8 track) *



AM radios?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Dam you're telling your age. Test question: What did they have in cars before the 4 track tape was invented. (Which of course became 8 track) *


I seem to recall they flirted with the notion of trying to adapt a 33 1/3 record player so that you could play it in the car.  The slightest bump in the road would cause a skip (let alone railroad tracks).


----------



## Doc (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *I seem to recall they flirted with the notion of trying to adapt a 33 1/3 record player so that you could play it in the car.  The slightest bump in the road would cause a skip (let alone railroad tracks). *



Yeah you're a geezer allright. It was a 45 rpm record player made by "Craig Audio." The record went in upside down and the playing stylus was spring loaded, but it only worked on a very smooth road. Railroad tracks should be avoided. Welcome to the club. Your official membership card and welcome letter are on the way.


(batteries not included)


----------



## jeffkyle (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Yeah you're a geezer allright. It was a 45 rpm record player made by "Craig Audio." The record went in upside down and the playing stylus was spring loaded, but it only worked on a very smooth road. Railroad tracks should be avoided. Welcome to the club. Your official membership card and welcome letter are on the way.
> 
> 
> (batteries not included) *



I always wondered if they thought about doing that...but I didn't know they actually tried.


----------



## Doc (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *I always wondered if they thought about doing that...but I didn't know they actually tried.
> *


See, that why you're not a card carrying geezer.


----------



## kenposikh (Sep 24, 2003)

I have seen perfect weapon and the expert, out of the two I believe perfect weapon was the best. As far as I have heard I don't think that anyone really rates his other films. What do people think and should I be re-evaluating my thoughts if so which films should I see


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Oct 12, 2003)

Saw "Running Red" on DVD at my local Blockbuster yesterday. So I guess that Makes at LEAST two. We'll have to see if "A Promise Kept" comes out on DVD.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the "heads up" on the Running Red DVD.  I'll keep my eye out for it.  I've also gotten word that Jeff Speakman was in a movie called "Night Terror", but I can't seem to find a video for it.  Have you heard anything about it?
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## BillPiper (Oct 13, 2003)

Our school along with another school from the Fort Worth area along with several Austin based schools participated as extras in "A Promise Kept"

We were all part of a karate school's belt test, used at the movie's opening sequence. I have to say it was a long day, but it was a blast.

Everyone shared a pretty cool experience that day.

For those who have never had a technique done on them by Mr. Speakman you are missing some fun.

See ya in the movies.....

Bill Piper


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Dec 1, 2003)

Bill

It sounds like it was a blast.

Was there a lot of re takes for the scenes your school was in ? 

I ask because I remember how at the end of jackie chan movies we see many times how they had to shoot again and again.

Did your class have a chance to have a class with Mr Speakman too ? 


Chicago Green Dragon
:asian:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Dec 1, 2003)

Bill

Also, do you have any word on when the movie will be out to the public or released to dvd ?

Thanks

Chicago Green Dragon
:asian:


----------



## BillPiper (Dec 1, 2003)

It is my understanding that the movie has finished post production and had several screenings. The director said last week that the rights to show the movie has been sold in several foriegn countries already.

By the end of the year, they will know who is distributing it in the US.

It was about eleven hours of takes and retakes for what amounts to about three minutes of the opening sequence.

The director is a student at a Fort Worth suburb kenpo school.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Dec 1, 2003)

wow now that was a major session.

11 hours wow.

That is great the hear the director is a student there too.

Chicago Green Dragon
:asian:


----------



## Old Guy (Dec 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chicago Green Dragon _
> *Bill
> 
> Also, do you have any word on when the movie will be out to the public or released to dvd ?
> ...



Latest word is that it will be showing in Japan:asian: on cable/satellite this month.  The rights have been sold domestically to a cable/sat station and should be shown within the next couple of months.  I have not heard of DVD distribution as of yet.

Rick


----------



## Andrew Evans (Dec 20, 2003)

Even though I'm not from GM Parker's lineage, I recommend that my new or prospective students watch Perfect Weapon. It gives folks an idea of how eclectic Kenpo/Kempo/Kajukenbo is. Also, did anyone like Street Knight? It's not as good but worth watching. Respectfully,


----------



## Rainman (Dec 20, 2003)

Actually Street Knight  and The Expert  are better if you never watched them.   Too bad the follow ups to the Perfect Weapon didn't get better, it would have been interesting if the bar was raised after each film.  Could've been great PR for the Kenpo world especiall folks making a living by teaching.


----------



## D.Cobb (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Andrew Evans _
> *Even though I'm not from GM Parker's lineage, I recommend that my new or prospective students watch Perfect Weapon. It gives folks an idea of how eclectic Kenpo/Kempo/Kajukenbo is. Also, did anyone like Street Knight? It's not as good but worth watching. Respectfully, *



I loved Perfect Weapon. I liked Street Knight. Everything that came after that up to Running Red was dross. Running Red was similar in standard to Street Knight, but with a bit more realistic Kenpo. I guess the scariest thing I have found from the few times I have spoken with Mr. Speakman is that he really doesn't realise just how bad his acting really is.

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BillPiper _
> *Our school along with another school from the Fort Worth area along with several Austin based schools participated as extras in "A Promise Kept"
> 
> We were all part of a karate school's belt test, used at the movie's opening sequence. I have to say it was a long day, but it was a blast.
> ...



Yes, it was fun. I did make the opening credit sequence. I went to the Cast and Crew Screening in Austin whenever that was. August I think.

The website does a good job of distributing the news on the film. I am in a group that gets email updates on the progress but I don't pay close attention anymore. I think the film has come out in Spain and a US distribution deal is possible in 2004 I think.

Look for me in the opening sequence. Pay attention though, even my son didn't see me. I had the advantage of knowing when and where to look but it caught me by surprise too.

Hey, I think this post also makes me a 3rd Black on MT.  Well it is my 1000th post anyway.

I also agree pretty much that PW and Street Knight were the best films until Running Red.

Happy New Year.


----------



## roryneil (Jan 7, 2004)

People, please. If you are looking for martial arts and Kenpo. TPW kicks a$$. It's just one fight scene after the other, and good ones too. It was also good in that he is all bruised and banged up too, not like Bruce Lee not getting touched or anything.
Street Knight was OK, but you could tell the kenpo was being downgraded already.
The one with captain kirk had like one really good scene and that's it.
Running Red was about the same. The one with the nuclear bomb or whatever at least had a hot chick in it. The one about Atlantis was like watching Xena on the Disney channel, the one in space just plain sucked, and the one with all the real stars like Roy Scheider (?, the Jaws guy) barely used him at all.
Did I cover everything?


----------



## satans.barber (Jan 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by roryneil _
> *People, please. If you are looking for martial arts and Kenpo. TPW kicks a$$. It's just one fight scene after the other, and good ones too. It was also good in that he is all bruised and banged up too, not like Bruce Lee not getting touched or anything.
> *



Bruce Lee gets half cut to bits in Enter the Dragon!

Ian.


----------



## roryneil (Jan 7, 2004)

OK, granted, but doesn't he single handedly destroy like an entire army in Enter the Dragon?


----------

